
Cops Raided and Shut Down the Only Magic Mushroom 'Church' in the U.S. - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/889bvp/cops-raided-and-shut-down-the-only-magic-mushroom-church-in-the-us
======
XaoDaoCaoCao
Meanwhile blocks away shady people peddle crack, coke, meth, benzos, and
opiates with near impunity during the night.

The stance of "the man" against psychedelics for the past half century is
either a cosmic joke, cosmic conspiracy, or both.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
But you see crack, coke meth and benzo addictions turn people to a life of
(violent) crime, meaning more people for the cops to assault and arrest!
Psychedelics don't do that as much...

